# [UDEV]ne tient pas compte des regles(non résolu)

## fraisdos

Bonjour,

J'ai installé udev. Je souhaite nommer deux périphériques usb: clef usb et appareil photo par /dev/sda_clef_usb et /dev/sda_fujifilm.

J'ai créé les régles avec l'aide de udevinfo. Par contre elles ne sont jamais appliquées.

Une chose étrange, le demon devfsd tourne. J'ai bien rajouté gentoo=nodevfs dans grub. On voit que le script de démarrage ne lance plus devfsd mais il doit être lancé plus tard automatiquement.

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Kernel: 2.6.7, udev 0.30

Matériel: amd 900Mhz, carte nvidia, carte sblive

Merci

FrédéricLast edited by fraisdos on Mon Sep 06, 2004 11:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DuF

Merci de d'éditer ton titre de sujet comme indiqué ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179

----------

## fraisdos

Nouveau post créé avec thread correct, ne pas tenir compte de celui-ci

Merci,

Frédéric

----------

## scout

 *fraisdos wrote:*   

> Nouveau post créé avec thread correct, ne pas tenir compte de celui-ci

 

Non, normalement il faut éditer ton post:

sur la droite de ton premier post de ce thread, il y a une case "éditer" sur laquelles tu cliques, et tu arrives alors dans un formulaire web où tu as le texte de ton message et juste au dessus une case "Sujet" qui te permet de modifier le titre de ton post.

Fait ça et va supprimer le thread en double pendant qu'il n'y a personne qui y a répondu (après ce ne sera plus possible): pour supprimer tu cliques sur la croix qui est juste à côté de la case "éditer"

Bon sinon pour ton problème, si tu as udev (d'aillaurs moi j'ai un processus udevd qui tourne ...), n'oublie pas d'emerger hotplug et de le rajouter au démarrage. Il y a un excellent guide sur udev ici: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/udev-guide.xml et les deux liens qui sont à la fin de cette doc sont excellents.

----------

## fraisdos

Voilà, l'autre topic est supprimé et le thread de celui-ci modifié.

Hotplug est déja lancé aud émarrage, je vérifierai la version ce soir et vous tiens au courant.

Je suis surpris que devfsd soit lancé quand même (bien après udev, numéro de pid devfsd bien suppérieur à celui de udev). Est-ce qu'il est prioritaire par rapport à udev ? Je ne sais pas...

Merci et bonne AM,

Frédéric

----------

## sireyessire

moi dans mon grub.conf j'ai ça

```
devfs=nomount gentoo=nodevfs
```

par ce que mon noyau contient encore le support devfs et mount at boot

ça vient peut-être de là

----------

## fraisdos

C'est étrange, j'ai tout vérifié et ajouté la ligne devfs=nomount gentoo=nodevfs.

Sur mon pc ça ne fonctionne pas alors que j'ai essayé sur un autre et ça marche.

Par contre sur le PC où ça fonctionne, lors du démarrage on voit un script qui dit: utilisation de udev....

Sur mon PC je n'ai pas ce message. J'ai réinstallé baselayout mais ça n'a rien changé.

Frédéric

----------

## marvin rouge

dans le guide UDEV de Decibels, c'est marqué que l'option devfs=nomount n'a pas d'effet.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Note: do not use 'devfs=nomount' in your bootloader, the /sbin/rc is not looking for that option, it looks for 'gentoo=nodevfs' or 'gentoo=noudev' 
> 
> 

 

Peut etre que ca a changé depuis les dernieres versions.

Tu es sur que tu n'as pas l'option "mount devfs at boot" dans ton kernel ?

En config de kernel j'ai ca  dans Pseudo-filesystems:

```

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set

```

sur la ligne de boot : 

```
gentoo=nodevfs

```

Dans /etc/rc.conf:

```
RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

RC_DEVFSD_STARTUP="yes"

```

Quoi d'autre ? rc-update add hotplug boot ... 

et ca marche (ca prends en compte mes regles)

en esperant que ca t'aide

+

----------

## fraisdos

J'ai suivi tous vos conseils. Ca ne focntionne pas. Je pense que j'ai un script que j'ai pas mis à jour correctement (suppression d'un ._cfg????_ au lieu de remplacer l'ancien). Sur une autre machine j'ai la même config que la mienne et tout fonctionne.

Merci pour tout,

Frédéric

----------

## Talosectos

Tout d'abord je pense que le mieux c'est de recompiler ton noyau correctement. Donc pour commerncer fait un 

```
make clean
```

Ensuite recompile ton noyau proprement en enlevant le support devfs complètement

```
make menuconfig
```

 et  vérifie que dev file system n'est ni à * ni à M

```
 Device Drivers

         File Systems

               < > dev file system (OBSOLETE)
```

puis un petit 

```
make && make modules_install
```

et enfin copie ton nouveau noyau et essaie de booter dessus

Chez moi quand devfs et udev coexistaientt, même avec des gentoo='nodevfs' ca marchait pô

Des que j'ai viré devfs, udev a marché correctement

J'espère que cela t'aidera. @+

----------

## fraisdos

J'ai déja essayé, mais après je n'ai pas pu redémarré car devfs n'était plus dans initrd. Alors boot sur le cdrom puis chroot, recompilation noyau....

En ce moment, j'hésite entre continuer l'investigation ou réinstaller gentoo.

Frédéric

----------

## sireyessire

 *Talosectos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chez moi quand devfs et udev coexistaientt, même avec des gentoo='nodevfs' ca marchait pô
> 
> Des que j'ai viré devfs, udev a marché correctement
> ...

 

Justement chez moi ils cohabitent et udev est lancé quand je mets dans la ligne du chargement du noyau dan sle grub.conf les 2 options: 

```
devfs=nomount gentoo=nodevfs
```

elle est peut-être pas si optionnelle que ça cette option   :Razz:   surtout quand dans le noyau tu as validé le mount at boot.

----------

## Talosectos

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Justement chez moi ils cohabitent et udev est lancé quand je mets dans la ligne du chargement du noyau dan sle grub.conf les 2 options: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Chez moi

```
devfs=nomount gentoo=nodevfs
```

 ne marchait pas.

De toute façon, rien ne l'empêche d'avoir 2 noyaux, un avec devfs et l'autre sans pour essayer à moins que le proc soit un 486 DX2-66   :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

tu peux nous donner tes regles UDEV qui ne sont pas prises en compte stp !

Merci.

----------

## fraisdos

Voici celle pour l'imprimante:

BUS="usb", SYSFS_serial="W27270311081535000", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="usbepson"

Les infos sont obtenues avec udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/usb/lp0 

################################################################

 looking at the device chain at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.3/usb2/2-1':

    BUS="usb"

    ID="2-1"

    SYSFS{bConfigurationValue}="1"

    SYSFS{bDeviceClass}="00"

    SYSFS{bDeviceProtocol}="00"

    SYSFS{bDeviceSubClass}="00"

    SYSFS{bMaxPower}="  2mA"

    SYSFS{bNumConfigurations}="1"

    SYSFS{bNumInterfaces}=" 2"

    SYSFS{bcdDevice}="0100"

    SYSFS{bmAttributes}="c0"

    SYSFS{detach_state}="0"

    SYSFS{devnum}="2"

    SYSFS{idProduct}="0802"

    SYSFS{idVendor}="04b8"

    SYSFS{manufacturer}="EPSON"

    SYSFS{maxchild}="0"

    SYSFS{product}="USB MFP"

    SYSFS{serial}="W27270311081535000"

    SYSFS{speed}="12"

    SYSFS{version}=" 1.10"

#########################################

Le SYSFS_serial=.... est obtenue par copier-coller pour être sur de ne pas se tromper.

J'ai mis cette ligne dans /etc/udev/rules.d/01-amovibles.rules

Voilà pour ma ligne de test. Le périphérique /dev/usbepson n'apparait pas...

Merci

frédéricLast edited by fraisdos on Thu Sep 09, 2004 4:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Talosectos

 *fraisdos wrote:*   

> Voici celle pour l'imprimante:
> 
> BUS="usb", SYSFS_serial="W27270311081535000", , NAME="%k" SYMLINK="usbepson"
> 
> Les infos sont obtenues avec udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/usb/lp0 
> ...

 

A mon avis à la place de SYSFS_serial, tu devrais essayer SYSFS{serial} ca marchera tout de suite mieux  :Smile: 

----------

## fraisdos

Déja essayé, j'ai aussi testé KERNEL="usbepson", SYMLiNK="usb/usbepson"

Mais rien n'y fait.

Frédéric

----------

## Talosectos

Ce qui est sur c'est que SYSFS_serial ca ne peut pas marcher

----------

## kernelsensei

j'ai trouve cet exemple sur http://www.reactivated.net/udevrules.php

```
BUS="usb", SYSFS{serial}="HXOLL0012202323480", NAME="lp_epson", SYMLINK="printers/epson_stylus"
```

tu peux peut etre l'adapter a ta config !

----------

## fraisdos

J'ai pris exemple sur cette ligne mais ça ne change rien.

Je viens de finir une réinstalle compléte de gentoo (depuis stage1). Et ça ne change rien.

Je pense vraiment que le problème vient du fait que udev et devfsd soient lancés tous les deux.

Quand je rajoute la ligne gentoo=nodevfs. Le script de démarrage starting devfs n'apparait pas mais je n'ai pas celui qui dit que udev est utilisé au lieu de devfs.

Je pense que c'est la libc qui gére ça. Alors j'ai essayé avec emerge linux26-headres glibc mais ça n'a rien changé.

Ci-dessous le résultat de emerge info:

Portage 2.0.50-r11 (default-x86-2004.2, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1, 2.6.8-gentoo-r3)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) processor

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r4

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X Xaw3d aalib acl acpi aim alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bonobo cdr crypt cups curl dga divx4linux dvb dvd dvdr encode esd ethereal evo f77 fam fbcon flash foomaticdb gb gd gdbm ggi gif gnome gphoto2 gpm gps gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile imlib innodb iodbc ipv6 joystick jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww mad mbox mikmod motif mozilla mpeg mysql nas ncurses nls odbc oggvorbis opengl oss pam pda pdflib perl plotutils png python qt quicktime readline samba sasl scanner sdl slang slp spell ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb wxwindows x86 xinerama xml2 xmms xprint xv zlib"

Ci qq a une idée ?

Merci

Frédéric

----------

## fraisdos

Est-ce que qq sait où se trouve le script contenant:

Configuring system to use udev

   Populating /dev.....

Merci

Frédéric

----------

## kernelsensei

```
udevstart
```

  :Question: 

----------

## sireyessire

question: tu as quelle version de baselayout?

par ce qu'il faut une certaine version au minimun pour installer udev

 *Doc gentoo udev wrote:*   

> udev is meant to be used in combination with a 2.6 kernel (like development-sources or gentoo-dev-sources). If you're using such a kernel then you just have to make sure that you have a recent sys-apps/baselayout version.

 

moi je suis avec le baselayout 1.9.4-r3

----------

## fraisdos

version sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r3

Actuellement c'est bien là que je regarde. Baselayout fourni le script /sbin/rc qui doit me lancer Configuring system to use udev ....

Je teste le script

Je vous tiens au courant

Frédéric

----------

## fraisdos

Hello everybody,

Pour tester j'ai modifié /sbin/rc avec devfs=no à l'initialisation de la variable devfs et j'ai forcé udev=yes avant :

***********************

 if [ "${udev}" = "yes" ]

        then

                ebegin "Mounting ramfs at /dev"

                try mount -n -t ramfs none /dev

                eend $?

                ebegin "Configuring system to use udev"

                if [ "${RC_DEVICE_TARBALL}" = "yes" ]

                then

                        einfo "  Populating /dev with device nodes..."

                        try tar -jxpf /lib/udev-state/devices.tar.bz2 -C /dev

****************************

Et ça fonctionne.

Le probleme ne vient pas de grub qui ne paserait pas l'option gentoo=nodevfs car avec cette option je n'avais le message de lancement de devfs. Donc le srcipt rc tenait compte de cette option.

Je vais chercher un peu pour voir d'où venez le bug. Je vous tiens au courant.

Frédéric

----------

